# Life as I know it (cont.)



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what darlings! I can just smell that puppy scent! I know you are going to have a wonderful (and tiring, ha!) time. So happy for you! Keep posting pics as you go along, many of us that are unable to have a dog right now (for various reasons), would love to experience these exciting days you have ahead!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh boy you are going to have your hands full there - but I'm sure that you will cope, and remember that Buddy will always watch over you all


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They will fill up ,and help to repair your broken heart.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are adorable! When do they come home?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

Patrice:

Lucky is so adorable!!! Do you have them now?
I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

How sweet!! They are beautiful!! I know you are making your Buddy smile!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those babies are beautiful. I am so happy for you. Looking forward to see more pictures.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

They come home on April 9th. I will post more pics as I get them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrice*

Patrice

We are ALL SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Goodness that is two cute, adorable bundles of love.
they surely will help your heart heal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patricer*

Today is the day that Patrice is supposed to get Lucky and May.

So Excited for her!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Going to be a big day for you patrice, we are all thinking of you today. 

Mike


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Big day today. Wiggly buts and tiny wagging tills coming home
Congrats
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

TAILS. Not tills
Lol


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wishing you MANY, MANY happy years filled with love and treasured memories with May and Lucky!!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots of love sent your way today...good luck!!!!!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Oh how sweet!


----------

